# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  "हिंदी विचार फोरम पर आपकी राय " : Dark Rider

## Dark Rider

*सभी आज फोरम को किस नजर से देखते है इस बात को लेकर मेने इस सूत्र की रचना की है 

जहां तक मेरा निजी विचार है में इसे एक वयस्क या सिर्फ पोर्न साईट से कही बढकर मानता हू 

हा आरम्भ में मेने भी इसे पोर्न साईट के रूप में ही देखा था लेकिन धीरे धीरे मुझे इसकी वास्तविकता का भान हुआ और समझ आया  की एक व्यस्क साईट भी लोगो को आपस में जोड़कर सामाजिक दायित्व निभा सकती है 

आज भी में अपने दोस्तों को फोरम से जोड़ता चला आ रहा हू और यही कोशिश है की मेरी सभी मित्र इस फोरम को और प्रगति दे 

सभी तरह की जानकारी से फोरम भरी पड़ी है और रोजाना कुछ नया सिखने को मिलता है 

इसलिए में चाहूँगा की सभी इस नेटवर्क को बढाये  और फोरम को नए सदस्य दे 

अनुरोध यह है की प्रत्येक मित्र एक नए मित्र को फोरम से  जोड़े जो आपके शहर या स्कूल ,कॉलेज या  व्यवसाय से जुड़ा हुआ हो 

इस प्रकार मुझे, आप सभी को बहुत कुछ जानने को मिलेगा आशा है आप अपने विचार जरुर देंगे*

----------


## fullmoon

*मनोज जी,

मैं आपकी बात से पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ.

मैं अपने बारे में ही बताता हूँ,

स्वभाव से अंतर्मुखी होने के कारण मुझे लोगों से मिलने जुलने में बड़ी ही परेशानी होती थी,

मगर जब मैंने ये फोरम ज्वाइन की तो मेरी हिचकिचाहट कुछ दूर हुयी,

मुझे अपनी पहली पोस्ट करने में २ महीने लग गए थे.

लेकिन फिर मैंने इस फोरम पर खुल कर लिखना शुरू किया.

जब से मैंने ये फोरम ज्वाइन की मेरे स्वभाव में भी काफी CHANGE आया है.


मैं इसे व्यस्क  फोरम नहीं मानता हूँ,इस फोरम का सामान्य विभाग इसके व्यस्क विभाग के कहीं आगे है.

जहाँ व्यस्क विभाग में एक ही तरह के चित्रों और चलचित्रों की भरमार होती है,

वहीँ सामान्य विभाग में ऐसा ज्ञान का समंदर फैला है जिसमे की आप एक बार उतरोगे तो डूबते ही चले जाओगे.

फोरम के पास आज भी एक से बढ़ कर एक सदस्य हैं,जो अपना योगदान इस फोरम में दे रहे हैं,

लेकिन हमे आज भी और सदस्यों की जरुरत है,जो फोरम को कहीं आगे ले जाएँ,तब ही शीर्ष  पर ये फोरम पहुंचेगी.

मेरी सभी सदस्यों से एक और गुज़ारिश है की वो मात्र सदस्य बन कर सूत्र देखकर मत जाएँ,कुछ पोस्ट करना भी शुरू करें.

.*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

_जब मैं इस फोरम पे नया नया आया था तो मैं भी सिर्फ इसे एक पोर्न साईट मानता था जिनकी नेट पर भरमार 

है...पर जैसे जैसे मैं इस फोरम से जुड़ता गया मेरा नजरिया बदलता गया...यह फोरम सिर्फ एक व्यस्क सामग्री

 वाला फोरम नहीं है...इस फोरम में बहुत सारी अन्य विषयों पर बहुत ही महतवपूर्ण जानकारी मिलती है...कुल

 मिला कर कहू तो हमारा अन्तर्वासना फोरम सबसे best फोरम है इस दुनिया में..मुझे बहुत गर्व है की मैं इस

 फोरम से जुड़ा हूँ...इस फोरम की सबसे अच्छी बात यह है यहाँ सभी एक दूसरे की बिना किसी स्वार्थ के 

सहायता करते हैं...और मुझे भी खुशी होती है अगर मैं किसी की सहायता कर करूँ...__!_

----------


## swami ji

aapki bat sahi he ji 

mene bhi jab ye foram join kiya tha to sirf sx ke najariye se dekha tha bad me yaha to sex ke siva bahot kuch he 

mene aapne kay dosto ko juda diya he 

rajvir

----------


## Munneraja

वयस्क सामग्री इस फोरम का एक हिस्सा हो सकती है लेकिन यदि उस वयस्क हिस्से को एक क्षण के लिए भूल जाएँ तो यह फोरम अपने आप में एक चुम्बकीय शक्ति रखता है जो सदस्यों को आपस में बंधे रखती है, जो और किसी फोरम पर देखने को नहीं मिलती है. 
उस वयस्क हिस्से के अतिरिक्त रचनातमक कार्य पर पूरा ध्यान दिया जाता है. मैं व्यक्तिगत रूप से मानता हूँ कि अभी फिलहाल प्रबंधन पूर्ण शक्ति प्राप्त नहीं है अन्यथा फोरम को हम बहुत उच्च स्तर तक ले जाने में सक्षम होंगे.

----------


## coolcool

मनोज जी का धन्यवाद् इस शानदार सूत्र के लिए. AVF के बारे में जितना कहा  जाए कम है. पहले मैं भी इसे सीएफ एक पोर्न साईट ही मानता था और यहाँ पर  ज्यादातर कहानियों और वयस्क सामग्री के लिए ही आया करता था. धीरे -२ जब  फोरम के बारे में और जाना तो अहसास हुआ कि अलग अलग जगह और संस्कृति के  लोगों को आपस में जोड़े रखने का यह एक बहुत ही सशक्त माध्यम है. सामान्य  विभाग के द्वारा कई ऐसी बातों के बारे में जाना है जो पहले नहीं पता था. 
              देश से दूर होकर भी मुझे अपनों के बीच में रहने का अहसास  कराता है ये फोरम. इस अद्भुत कार्य के लिए मैं प्रबंधन को धन्यवाद देना  चाहता हूँ.

----------


## saam

सबसे पहेले तो बहोत बहोत बधाई मनोज भाई नए सूत्र के लिये.
भाई आपका कहेना सही हे ये पोर्न साईट से कही बढकर हे. तकनिकी विभाग बहोत ही खास हे फोरम पर. ये विभाग से कम्प्युटर से लगती सभी समस्याओं का हल मिल जाता हे, मेने मनोज भाई को काफी परेशांन किया हे. में पुराने फोरम से ही जुडा हुआ हू इससे. उस वक्त ठाकुर जी, निशा जी.और कई लोगो ने तकनिकी विभाग में हम लोगो की बहोत मदद की थी. जब की इस बार पता नहीं ठाकुर जी नए फोरम पर होने के बावजूद भी पहेले की तरह सक्रिय नही हे तकनिकी विभाग में. खेर मनोज भाई, मास्टर जी, lovey7 और भी कई लोग हे जो बहोत अच्छा काम कर रहे हे.

----------


## miss.dabangg

*MTM जी बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया आपने इतना अच्छा सूत्र शुरू किया ! AVF के बारे में जितना कहा  जाए कम है ! पहले मैं भी इसे सीएफ एक पोर्न साईट  ही मानता थी और यहाँ पर  ज्यादातर कहानियों और वयस्क सामग्री के लिए ही  आया करती थी ! धीरे -२ जब  फोरम के बारे में और जाना तो अहसास हुआ कि अलग  अलग जगह और संस्कृति के  लोगों को आपस में जोड़े रखने का यह एक बहुत ही  सशक्त माध्यम है ! सामान्य  विभाग के द्वारा कई ऐसी बातों के बारे में जाना  है जो पहले नहीं पता थी ! 
इस अद्भुत कार्य के लिए मैं प्रबंधन को धन्यवाद देना चाहती हूँ ! वयस्क सामग्री इस फोरम का एक हिस्सा हो सकती है लेकिन यदि उस वयस्क हिस्से  को एक क्षण के लिए भूल जाएँ तो यह फोरम अपने आप में एक चुम्बकीय शक्ति रखता  है जो सदस्यों को आपस में बंधे रखती है , जो और किसी फोरम पर देखने को नहीं  मिलती है.
तकनिकी विभाग बहोत ही खास हे फोरम पर.......................
जब मैं इस फोरम पे नयी आई थी तो मैं भी सिर्फ इसे एक पोर्न साईट मानती थी जिनकी नेट पर भरमार है , पर जैसे जैसे मैं इस फोरम से जुड़ती गयी मेरा नजरिया बदलता गया , यह फोरम सिर्फ एक व्यस्क सामग्रीवाला फोरम नहीं है...इस फोरम में बहुत सारी अन्य विषयों पर बहुत ही महतवपूर्ण जानकारी मिलती है , कुल मिला कर कहू तो हमारा अन्तर्वासना फोरम सबसे बेस्ट फोरम है इस दुनिया में , मुझे बहुत गर्व है की मैं इस फोरम से जुडी हूँ , इस फोरम की सबसे अच्छी बात यह है यहाँ सभी एक दूसरे की बिना किसी स्वार्थ के सहायता करते हैं और मुझे भी खुशी होती है अगर मैं किसी की सहायता कर करूँ ! एक बार फिर से आपका बहुत बहुत सुक्रिया इस सूत्र को और अन्य सूत्र को स्थापित करने का !!!!!!!!
*

----------


## Nisha.Patel

शुक्रिया मनोज जी जो आपने इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया :salut:

 वेसे इस फोरमसे मैं १ साल से जुडी हु लेकिन ये फोरम क्रेश होने  से पहेले  मेने मनमोहक चित्र मैं सिर्फ एक ही सूत्र बनाया था और तब मैं इतनी सक्रिय  भी नहीं थी इस फोरम  पर 
  लेकिन जब साईट के ठीक हो जाने के बाद मेने शुरु शुरु मैं भी व्यस्य्क विभाग  मैं ही पोस्ट की  लेकिन प्रभंधन जब मुझे प्रभारी का पद दिया तो मुझे  सामान्य विभाग मैं सक्रीय 
 होना पड़ा तब मुझे  सामान्य मंच अच्छा लगने लगा और मेने इधर भी सूत्र पोस्ट किये 
 मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य ये हे की अन्तर्वासना फोरम के साथ मैं जुडी हु उसका मुझे गर्व हे 

"अन्तर्वासना फोरम is best"  :Tiranga:

----------


## Ranveer

*प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी 
सच कहूँ तो वर्तमान अन्तर्वासना (पूर्व वाले को छोड़कर ) एक व्यस्क साईट का ही स्वरुप लिए हुए है परन्तु 
पूरी तरह से इसे व्यस्क साईट कहना भी उचित न होगा 

पूर्व वाले अन्तर्वासना की बात कहूँ तो उसकी तुलना में ये अभी बहुत नीचे है 
उस वाले अन्तर्वासना के सामान्य विभाग में विभिन्नता ...परिपक्वता ...विचारों में गतिशीलता देखने को मिलती थी 
वर्तमान में इसे पुनः उस उंचाई पर ले जाने में थोडा समय लग सकता है 
पर मुझे उम्मीद है की ये कुछ और पुराने लोगों के जुड़ जाने के बाद जल्दी ही संभव हो जाएगा 

थोड़ा सा रचनात्मक अभाव है 
बाकी मेरी राय में साईट की सबसे बड़ी विशेषता इसमें लोगों का जुड़ाव है जो इसे एक पारिवारिक  स्वरुप देता है*

----------


## aman009

मनोज जी जय श्रीकृष्णा
आप का ये सूत्र वास्तव में जरुरी था जो आप ने पूरा किया इसके लिए धन्यवाद कहना चाहूँगा 
कोई भी चीज बुरा नही होता ,अगर होता हे तो वह हे हमारा देखने का नजरिया , कहाबत हे कीचड़ में भी गुलाब खिलता हे ,
यहाँ हर तरह की सामग्री मौजूद हे जो जैसा चाहे ले ले , जरुरत हे अपने आप में बदलाव की .जो यहाँ कई ज्ञानी लोगों की मदद से मिल जाती हे आसानी से ,यही इसकी खाशियत हे ,
पर यहाँ कुछ सूधार की भी जरुरत मह्सुश होती हे ,आशा हे नियामक जी ध्यान देंगे 
अन्तर्वासना की सफलता की कामनाओं के साथ 
aman009

----------


## Krish13

मनोज जी आपने यह सूत्र बनाकर बहुत ही सराहनीय तथा बधाई के योग्य कार्य किया है  पहले मुझे AV फोरम के बारे मे कुछ भी ज्ञात नही था ये साइट मुझे तीन वर्ष पहले गूगल पर मिली तब मै इसे सिर्फ पोर्न साइट की नजर से देखता था शुरुआती दिनोँ मेँ मै यहाँ सिर्फ कहानिया पढ़ने आता था फिर मैने इस महान फोरम पर आना शुरु किया तो इस फोरम पर सदस्यो द्वारा चलाये जा रहे सूत्र  उनके विचार तथा कार्यशैली को देखकर मै बहुत ही प्रभावित हुआ और मै यहाँ नियमित रुप से आने लगा AV फोरम मुझे एक विशाल ज्ञान से भरे सागर की तरह प्रतीत होता है और यहाँ आने वाले सदस्य उस ज्ञान का भलिभाँति उपयोग भी कर रहे है यहाँ सदस्य एक दूसरे को जो सम्मान देते है वो तारीफ के काविल है अनुशासन के क्षेत्र मे प्रबंधन समिती का कार्य सराहनीय है इस फोरम से जुड़कर मै अपने आपको खुश नसीब समझता हुँ फोरम के सभी सदस्योँ को मेरी शुभकामनाऐँ।
धन्यवाद

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

*नमस्कार मित्रो मेरा नाम सुमित खरे है में जबलपुर मध्यप्रदेश का रहने वाला हु में एम् सी ए का क्षात्र हु  तथा मेरा स्वयं का कंप्यूटर व्यवसाय है 

                                                                            बहुत ही प्यारा सूत्र बनाया गया है मनोज जी के द्वारा में avf  से पहले से जुड़ा हुआ हु में भी इसे पोर्न से सम्बंधित साईट समझता था पर धीरे धीरे मेरी सोच में काफी फर्क आया में कंप्यूटर व्यवसाय से जुड़ा व्यक्ति हु जब मेने तकनीक जानकारी से सम्बंधित सूत्र देखा तो मुझे अहसाह हुआ की ये साईट बहुत काम की है खासतोर से हिंदी भषियो के लिए जिन्हें अंग्रेजी का कम ज्ञान होता है वो इस साईट से अपना ज्ञान बढ़ा सकते है जब ये साईट दुबारा शुरू हुई तब मैंने फुल मून जी से inspire  हो कर सूत्र शुरू किये धीरे धीरे मेरे भी मित्र बने और मुझे avf  में वरिष्ट सदस्य का दर्जा मिला बहुत ख़ुशी हुई चलो मेरी महंत रंग लायी 

                                                                             पर बार बार हमारी प्रिय फोरम में जो समस्या आ रही है इससे बहुत डर लगता है कही फिर से साईट बंद न हो जाय  दुःख इस बात का नहीं होगा की मेरा सूत्र बंद  हो जायेगा बल्कि दुःख इस बात का होगा की फुल मून जी मनोज जी निशा जी दबंग जी लवली जी  जैसे महारथियों से जो जानकारी मिलाती है जो नए नए सॉफ्टवेर समस्यायों के समाधान मिलते है वो सब ख़तम हो जायेगा इसलिए मेरी विनती है सभी नियामक महोदयो से की कुछ एसा करे की हमारा फोरम लगातार प्रगतिमान हो और 

                                                                             में मनोज जी से ये कहना चाहता हु की अभी भी कई विषय है जो की हमारे फोरम में नहीं है जैसे विडिओ मिक्सिंग से समन्धित जानकारी hacking  से समन्धित जानकारी प्रतियोगी परीक्षा से सम्बंधित जानकारिय और भी बहुत कुछ avf  में नहीं है हम सभी सदस्यों को मिल कर कार्य करना पड़ेगा तभी हम एक एसा फोरम बना पाएंगे जिसे खोलेन मात्र से ही नए सदस्यों को एसा लगे की avf  कोई साईट नहीं कोहिनूर का खजाना हाथ लग गया हो ......................आपका मित्र सुमित*

----------


## Lofar

*बाकी लोगों की तरह मैं भी यहाँ सिर्फ कहानियां पढ़ने और अडल्ट चित्र देखने ही आता था 
पर धीरे धीरे जब सामान्य विभाग में जाना शुरू किया तो नयी नयी जानकारियां मिलीं खासकर तकनिकी विभाग से 
सच कहूँ तो ये व्यस्क और सामान्य जानकारियों से भरा ऐसा फोरम है जहाँ  व्यक्ति कभी ऊब नहीं सकता हमेशा कुछ नया ही सीखता है*

----------


## draculla

*मनोज जी धन्यवाद मुझे इस सूत्र पर आमंत्रित करने के लिए/*
*मेरी नजर में अन्तर्वासना अपने तरह का सबसे अलग और अनूठा फोरम है जो इस इन्टरनेट के सागर में ना के बराबर है/अन्तर्वासना का पता मुझे वयस्क सामग्री को खोजने के दौरान एक साईट से मिली जो अन्तर्वासना का प्रचार कर रहा था/ये फोरम मुझे उस समय मिला जब मैं अपनी मातृभाषा में ऐसे ही फोरम की तलाश कर रहा था और मेरी तलाश यहाँ पर आ कर खत्म हो गयी/*
*इस  फोरम ने मुझे बहुत कुछ सिखाया है/*
*जैसे नेट पर अपने मन चाहे भाषा में कैसे लिखे/*
*अंजान लोगों से कैसे मिले/*
*नेट पर मैं बहुत कम दोस्त बनाता था/मैंने यहाँ पर आ कर वैसे लोगों को दोस्त बनाना सिखा जो मुझे से अंजान और अलग थे/*
*इसके द्वारा मैंने कोई रचनात्मक कार्य करने के लिए सिखा/*
*इस फोरम ने मुझे अपने आप पर गर्व करना सिखाया/*
*मैं क्या कहूँ यदि मैंने अपने विचार फोरम पर व्यक्त कर सकता हूँ तो इसमें इस फोरम का बहुत बड़ा हाथ है/
मैंने तो हमेशा यही कमाना करता हूँ की इस फोरम पर कभी कोई आंच ना आए/*

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*मनोज भाई हमेशा से आप कार्यों का दीवाना हूँ  
मै आपकी बात से पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ 

*

----------


## Black Pearl

मेरा अन्तर्वासना से साथ काफी पुराना है, शायद २००७ में मुझे ये साईट मिली थी, तब मैं इस पर आप सभी लोगों कि तरह सिर्फ कहानियां पढ़ने आता था, जब मैंने इंजीनियरिंग में प्रवेश किया, तो पहली बार घर से बहार रहने का मौका मिला, अब मेरे दोस्त ओर मैं इसकी कहानियो का मजा लिया करते थे, मुझे लगता था ये साईट किसी खुरापाती दिमाग कि उपज है, 
       जब सारी कहानियां पड़ ली तो कुछ नहीं बचा तो मैं, AVF पे आया शायद २००८ में ज्वाइन किया था , सबसे पहली नजर पढ़ी वयस्क सामग्री पे, लेकिन तब मैं फोरम पे कभी कभार आता था ओर कोई प्रविष्टि नहीं करता था, सामान्य मंच पर मेरी नजर नहीं गयी थी, 
       इधर एक दुर्घटना कि वजह से मुझे लगभग १ साल का बेड रेस्त मिला. अब टाइम पास के लिए कुछ तो चाहिए तो मैंने फोरम पर आना सुरु किया. पहली पोस्ट में पूजा जी के लिए असभ्य शब्दों का प्रयोग किया. इस पर आइना जी ने मुझे वार्निंग दी, तब मैं समझा कि फोरम में अच्छे लोग भी हैं, अब मैंने सामान्य विभाग को देखा तो पता चला कि, भारत के कुछ बेहतरीन दिमाग फोरम पे हैं, अब मैंने पोस्ट करना सुरु किया, कोई विशेष योग्यता तो मुझमे नहीं थी कि मैं इस फोरम पे बहु ज्यादा योगदान कर सकूँ फिर भी, जो हो पता है वो जरूर करता हू,,
      अब फोरम तो मुझे काफी अच्छा लगता है, कुछ अच्छे दोस्त भी मिले हैं, लेकिन फोर्रुम पे तकनीकी समस्या के चलते मुझे कभी कभी बड़ी खिन्नता होती है, इतना अच्छा फोरम है ओर ये समस्या सदस्यों को दुखी कर देती है,
एक बात ओर कि कुछ सदस्य किसी की पोस्ट पर उचित तरीके से विचार करने से पहले ही, आवेग में आकर, टिपण्णी कर देते हैं, जिससे फोरम का माहौल खराब होता है,
     लेकिन कुछ भी हो अपना फोरम लाजवाब है, कुछ बेहतरीन और अदभुद ज्ञान वाले सदस्यों का साथ मिलने से ये और भी शानदार हो गया है.

----------


## jaihind20

*दोस्तों मुझे यह फोरम बहुत ही पसंद है मैं इसके सामान्य विभाग में ज्यादा विचरण करता हूँ और इसमें तो ज्ञान का भंडार भरा पड़ा है नित रोज नई जानकारी यहाँ  पर मिलती है हाँ व्यस्क विभाग में भी मनोरंजन के कई साधन उपलब्ध हैं जिन्हें देख कर व्यस्क मनोरंजन किया जा सकता है .... और इस फोरम की जितनी तारीफ़ की जाये उतनी कम है दोस्तों के साथ मेल मिलाप , सामाजिक परिवेश की चर्चा , ज्ञान विज्ञान की बाते और भी कई रूप हैं इस फोरम के जिनका शब्दों में बखान करना मुस्किल है मेरी यही दुआ है यह फोरम प्रगति के पथ पर इसी तरह अग्रसर रहे .. धन्यबाद*

----------


## guruji

मित्रो
मुझे लगता है कि हमारा वर्तमान मँच पूर्व-मंच के आस पास भी खड़ा नहीं। है। पूर्व मंच ने बहुत कामयाबी हासिल की थी।
मंच को आगे ले जाने में मैं आप सभी से एक बात कहना चाहूँगा- बहुत से सूत्र काफ़ी सम्भावना होते हुए भी पिछड़ जाते हैं ! क्यों ?
क्योंकि अधिकतर सदस्य यह मानते हैं कि सूत्र को शुरु करने वाले की ही यह जिम्मेदारी है कि वो सूत्र को गतिमान रखे। जबकि मेरा मानना यह है कि सूत्र आरम्भ किसी ने भी किया हो, हम सबकी जिम्मेदारी है कि उस सूत्र से सम्बन्धित कोई सामग्री अगर हमारे पास है तो उसमें प्रकाशित करें और सूत्र को चलाए रखें।

----------


## Rated R

> मित्रो
> मुझे लगता है कि हमारा वर्तमान मँच पूर्व-मंच के आस पास भी खड़ा नहीं। है। पूर्व मंच ने बहुत कामयाबी हासिल की थी।
> मंच को आगे ले जाने में मैं आप सभी से एक बात कहना चाहूँगा- बहुत से सूत्र काफ़ी सम्भावना होते हुए भी पिछड़ जाते हैं ! क्यों ?
> क्योंकि अधिकतर सदस्य यह मानते हैं कि सूत्र को शुरु करने वाले की ही यह जिम्मेदारी है कि वो सूत्र को गतिमान रखे। जबकि मेरा मानना यह है कि सूत्र आरम्भ किसी ने भी किया हो, हम सबकी जिम्मेदारी है कि उस सूत्र से सम्बन्धित कोई सामग्री अगर हमारे पास है तो उसमें प्रकाशित करें और सूत्र को चलाए रखें।


जी हाँ , बात तो सही है लेकिन सूत्र भी तो कुछ ऐसे बनते है जिनका अस्तित्व दो-तीन पेज से ज्यादा का होता ही नहीं है...उनका क्या हो सकता है?

इसमें सबसे बड़ा हाथ तो मुझे रेपुटेशन का ही लगता है...

क्यूंकि सदस्य  आजकल सूत्र रेपुटेशन पाने के लिए बना रहे है ना की किसी के मनोरंजन के लिए...
उदहारण : हर सूत्र के शुरुआत में - दोस्तों रेपुटेशन जरूर दीजियेगा....

----------


## dev b

इस फोरम पर आने से पहले मै इन्टरनेट पर था आता और जाता 
पर अपने पसंद की साईट मै जो चाहता था , वो नहीं था मिल पाता 


फिर अचानक गूगल बावा को मुझ पर रहम आया 
और जुलाई २००९ में इस प्यारी साईट पर पंहुचाया


शुरू में ज्यादा नहीं दे पाया ध्यान क्यों की थी काम की बहुत अधिकता 
परन्तु बार बार इस साईट पर आने को मन था बहुत machaltaa


जब हुआ दवाव कम काम का , मै लगा फोरम पर आने 
मन हुआ प्रफ्फुलित और लगा फोरम अति भाने 


तभी फोरम अचानक हो गया बंद , दिल को लगा बहुत ही धक्का 
फिर हो गया फोरम चालु , मन हुआ खुश और रहा गया हक्का -बक्का 


अब तो कर दिया समर्पित अपने आप को फोरम के लिए 
फोरम ने मुझे दिया इतना , परिवार बन गया वो मेरे लिए 


जब तक आ जाता नहीं फोरम पर , लगता है जैसे है कुछ अधूरा 
और आने के बाद फोरम पर , लगता है जैसे हो गया सब कुछ पूरा पूरा


दुआ है भगवान् से फलता --फूलता रहे ये अपना फोरम --परिवार 
हम सभी मित्र आते रहे यंहा अपने प्यारे इस फोरम के द्वार

----------


## rashmiluck

* Re: नोकिया सोफ्टवेयर,थीम,फ्ले श, व गेम्स* 

 						रजत जी कृपया मुझे नोकिया ५२३३ के लिए कोई अच्छा सा Antivirus फुल  Version दे आपका सूत्र काफी अच्छा है कृपया इसी तरह जरी रखें आप लोगो ने  अन्तर्वासना का मतलब ही बदल दिया है बहुत अच्छा:clap::salut:

*कुछ इसी तरह की टीपन्नी मैंने मनोज जी के इलीगल सोफ्त्वेअर वाले सूत्र में भी मैंने की थी मेरा सबसे पसंदीदा विभाग तकनिकी जानकारी ही है और मै सबसे पहले इसी को खोलती हु जो की ज्ञान का समुद्र है और इसके बाद यदि समय रहता है तो और कुछ*

----------


## Dark Rider

*सभी ने अपने विचार रखे तहे दिल से शुक्रिया 

लेकिन में अभी भी वही बात कहूँगा जो आरम्भ में कही है की " हमें इस परिवार को बढाना है और सूत्रों की गुणवता  का भी ध्यान रखना है "

*

----------


## groopji

*क्षमा चाहूगा मित्र 
किन्तु यहां सभी वासना के लिए ही आते हैं

आप कम्प्यूटर की वासना के लिए

देव भैया ज्ञान और घरेलू चिकित्सा की वासना के लिए

कूल कूल जी अपने चाहने वालों से मिलने की वासना के लिए

सभी नियामक यहां पर फ़ोरम को संतुलित तरीके से चलाने की वासना के लिए

फ़ूलमून जी फ़िल्मों और फ़ोरम के इतिहास की वासना के लिए

दबंग जी मूवी और चित्र दिखाने की वासना के लिए

अक्ष जी हंसाने की वासना के लिए

सन्नी जी फ़ोटो बांटने की वासना के लिए

जोन भैया तारक मेहता के चश्मे की वासना के लिए

साइलेन्ट जी की वासनाओं का अन्त नही है (कहीं भी मिल जाते हैं हा हा हा)

और बहुत से सदस्य हैं जिनका नाम एक साथ मुझे याद नही आ रहा हैं अपनी अपनी वासना को लेकर आते हैं जिसको जैसी वासना पसन्द है वैसी वासना वाले क्षेत्र में चला जाता है

और मेरी तो छोडो …………………………………………  ……।


**आपके सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद। 4 मई 2011 तक मैं फ़ोरम में नियमित रूप से नही आ पाऊंगा - धन्यवाद*
*
*

----------


## Lovely.indian

*सूत्र मैं आमत्रित करने के लिए आभार. सब की तरह इसे मैं भी एक* *पोर्न  साईट ही समझता था. इसकी मेन साईट antarvasna.com अपनी कहानियों के चलते एक  पोर्न साईट का रूप ही दिखाई देती है और पहली बार फोरम पर आने वाले सख्श भी  इसे "केवल" पोर्न साईट समझ बैठता है. यहाँ तक मेरा सवाल है, में भी इसे आप  सब की तरह पोर्न साईट ही समझता था, even के साईट के दुबारा शुरू होने के  बाद तक. लेकिन आज खुद पर गिलानी महसूस होती है के मैंने कुछ सूत्र कियूं  बनाये. फोरम को प्रगति देने की बात बिलकुल सही है. इसमें कुछ खामियां हैं  जिन्हें दूर किया जाना चाहिए. और हाँ एक बात और फोरम को पहली नजर में मिलने वाले पोर्न साईट का लेबल हटाने के लिए भी ठोस कदम उठाने की फौरी जरूरत है.*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *सूत्र मैं आमत्रित करने के लिए आभार. सब की तरह इसे मैं भी एक* *पोर्न  साईट ही समझता था. इसकी मेन साईट antarvasna.com अपनी कहानियों के चलते एक  पोर्न साईट का रूप ही दिखाई देती है और पहली बार फोरम पर आने वाले सख्श भी  इसे "केवल" पोर्न साईट समझ बैठता है. यहाँ तक मेरा सवाल है, में भी इसे आप  सब की तरह पोर्न साईट ही समझता था, even के साईट के दुबारा शुरू होने के  बाद तक. लेकिन आज खुद पर गिलानी महसूस होती है के मैंने कुछ सूत्र कियूं  बनाये. फोरम को प्रगति देने की बात बिलकुल सही है. इसमें कुछ खामियां हैं  जिन्हें दूर किया जाना चाहिए. और हाँ एक बात और फोरम को पहली नजर में मिलने वाले पोर्न साईट का लेबल हटाने के लिए भी ठोस कदम उठाने की फौरी जरूरत है.*


आपके विचार जानकर अच्छा लगा लवली भाई आशा है सभी की मनोकामना पूर्ण होगी और 

यह बात वाकई में गौर करने लायक है की सामान्य मंच और वयस्क विभाग दोनों को choose करने के विकल्प होम पेज पर होने चाहिए 


जिससे सामान्य मंच को तोडा महत्व मिले

----------


## jalwa

> *क्षमा चाहूगा मित्र 
> किन्तु यहां सभी वासना के लिए ही आते हैं
> 
> आप कम्प्यूटर की वासना के लिए
> 
> देव भैया ज्ञान और घरेलू चिकित्सा की वासना के लिए
> 
> कूल कूल जी अपने चाहने वालों से मिलने की वासना के लिए
> 
> ...


मित्र ग्रुप्जी, आपके विचार पढ़ कर मेरी भी ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ खुल गई हैं और विचारों की वासना जाग्रत हो गई है. अब लगता है की उत्तेजना के चरमोत्कर्ष के कारण ज्ञान सर्जन हेतु मस्तिष्क के पट खोलने ही पड़ेंगे. 
वाह...  आपकी वासना की परिभाषा अति उत्तम है.

----------


## ravi chacha

सबसे बेहतरीन सुत्रो मे से एक ये सुत्र है

----------


## Dark Rider

> सबसे बेहतरीन सुत्रो मे से एक ये सुत्र है


आपका आभार मित्र अन्तर्वासना की प्रगति में लगे रहे

----------


## aman009

> आपका आभार मित्र अन्तर्वासना की प्रगति में लगे रहे


आप का तो जबाब नही 
सोच सबकी भलाई अंतरवासना परिवार की

----------


## aman009

> इस फोरम पर आने से पहले मै इन्टरनेट पर था आता और जाता 
> पर अपने पसंद की साईट मै जो चाहता था , वो नहीं था मिल पाता 
> 
> 
> फिर अचानक गूगल बावा को मुझ पर रहम आया 
> और जुलाई २००९ में इस प्यारी साईट पर पंहुचाया
> 
> 
> शुरू में ज्यादा नहीं दे पाया ध्यान क्यों की थी काम की बहुत अधिकता 
> ...


देव भाई कवि जी 
सुन्दर व्याख्यान 
धन्यवाद सर

----------


## Dark Rider

> आप का तो जबाब नही 
> सोच सबकी भलाई अंतरवासना परिवार की


आपका आभार मित्र आप भी कुछ कहना चाहेंगे इस विचार के बारे में थोडा विस्तार से

----------


## aman009

> मित्र ग्रुप्जी, आपके विचार पढ़ कर मेरी भी ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ खुल गई हैं और विचारों की वासना जाग्रत हो गई है. अब लगता है की उत्तेजना के चरमोत्कर्ष के कारण ज्ञान सर्जन हेतु मस्तिष्क के पट खोलने ही पड़ेंगे. 
> वाह... आपकी वासना की परिभाषा अति उत्तम है.


जलवा जी की गजब जलवा :salut:

----------


## aman009

> आपका आभार मित्र आप भी कुछ कहना चाहेंगे इस विचार के बारे में थोडा विस्तार से


परिवर्तन शीलता एक शास्वत नियम हे 
इतिहास अपने आप को दुहराता हे 
मनोरंजन सेहत के लिए नितांत जरुरी हे 
अन्तरवासना एक खुला मंच हे 
यैसे में इस सुतरा का निर्माण गागर में सागर भरने बाला साबित हो रहा हे 
जिसका  श्रेश्य आप को ही जाता हे ,सूत्राधार की दूरगामी सोच काबिले तारीफ हे 
धन्यबाद सर

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> *सभी ने अपने विचार रखे तहे दिल से शुक्रिया 
> 
> लेकिन में अभी भी वही बात कहूँगा जो आरम्भ में कही है की " हमें इस परिवार को बढाना है और सूत्रों की गुणवता  का भी ध्यान रखना है "
> 
> *


*लोग जिन कारणों से नेट पर जाते हैं  उनमे से मनोरंजन तो ये पूरी तरीके से कर रही है.ज्ञान और सोसिअल नेट  वोर्किंग भी बहुत हद तक कर रही है. मेरे हिस्साब से अगर इसमें मेसेज सेंड  करने की बय्बश्ता हो गए और कुछ अकादमिक रिलेटेड कंटेंट दाल दिए गए तो ये और  ज्यादा प्रासंगिक हो जाएगी . और बहुत सारे यूथ (सभी वरिएटी के ) इस से  जुड़ गायेंगे. और हमारा परिवार बिस्तर लेगा .सबसे जरुरी है साईट को दो  हिस्सों में बाताना .पसंद आएगा तो और सुझाब देने की कोशिस करूँगा .*

----------


## groopji

> Originally Posted by *jalwa*  
>  				मित्र ग्रुप्जी, आपके विचार पढ़ कर मेरी भी  ज्ञानेन्द्रियाँ खुल गई हैं और विचारों की वासना जाग्रत हो गई है. अब लगता  है की उत्तेजना के चरमोत्कर्ष के कारण ज्ञान सर्जन हेतु मस्तिष्क के पट  खोलने ही पड़ेंगे. 
> वाह... आपकी वासना की परिभाषा अति उत्तम है.


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Dark Rider

> *लोग जिन कारणों से नेट पर जाते हैं  उनमे से मनोरंजन तो ये पूरी तरीके से कर रही है.ज्ञान और सोसिअल नेट  वोर्किंग भी बहुत हद तक कर रही है. मेरे हिस्साब से अगर इसमें मेसेज सेंड  करने की बय्बश्ता हो गए और कुछ अकादमिक रिलेटेड कंटेंट दाल दिए गए तो ये और  ज्यादा प्रासंगिक हो जाएगी . और बहुत सारे यूथ (सभी वरिएटी के ) इस से  जुड़ गायेंगे. और हमारा परिवार बिस्तर लेगा .सबसे जरुरी है साईट को दो  हिस्सों में बाताना .पसंद आएगा तो और सुझाब देने की कोशिस करूँगा .*


आपके सुझाव कबीले तारीफ है आशा करता हू प्रशाशक परिवार इस बारे में कुछ सोचेंगे और साईट को मुख्य पृष्ठ पर दो भागो में बाँटने का सुझाव गोर करने लायक ही मेने पहले भी यही कहा है

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> आपके सुझाव कबीले तारीफ है आशा करता हू प्रशाशक परिवार इस बारे में कुछ सोचेंगे और साईट को मुख्य पृष्ठ पर दो भागो में बाँटने का सुझाव गोर करने लायक ही मेने पहले भी यही कहा है


सर  जी  ! अगर  आप  के  पास  समय  हो  तो  आप  एक   ऐसे  सूत्र  को  प्रारंभ  कर  सकते  हैं  जिसमे  इंटरवयु   में   पूछे  जाने  बाले  कंप्यूटर  रिलेटेड   प्रश्न  हो .इसमें   आप  ५ -१०  सबलो  का  सेट  बनाएँगे  जो  उन  सभी  का  साही  जवाब  देगा  उसे  प्रसासन  के  तरफ  से  २  रेपूतेशंन   मिलेंगे . इससे  सूतर  की  प्रसिंगाटका  भी  बनी  रहेगी  और  लोगों  का  इंटेरेस्ट  भी .और थोड़ी बहुत कसरत गूगल की भी होती रहेगी .

----------


## Reena650

मै जिस मकसद से यहा आयीँ थी वो सब मुझे यहा मिला है

----------


## miss.dabangg

> मै जिस मकसद से यहा आयीँ थी वो सब मुझे यहा मिला है


*
मित्र कृपया आप उनका विवरण करें तों बहुत अच्छा होगा !!!!!*

----------


## Dark Rider

> सर  जी  ! अगर  आप  के  पास  समय  हो  तो  आप  एक   ऐसे  सूत्र  को  प्रारंभ  कर  सकते  हैं  जिसमे  इंटरवयु   में   पूछे  जाने  बाले  कंप्यूटर  रिलेटेड   प्रश्न  हो .इसमें   आप  ५ -१०  सबलो  का  सेट  बनाएँगे  जो  उन  सभी  का  साही  जवाब  देगा  उसे  प्रसासन  के  तरफ  से  २  रेपूतेशंन   मिलेंगे . इससे  सूतर  की  प्रसिंगाटका  भी  बनी  रहेगी  और  लोगों  का  इंटेरेस्ट  भी .और थोड़ी बहुत कसरत गूगल की भी होती रहेगी .


जी जरुर सूत्र का विचार आपका है इसलिए शुरू भी आप ही करे में उसमे अपना सहयोग करूँगा जल्द ही सूत्र बनाइये

----------


## Dark Rider

> मै जिस मकसद से यहा आयीँ थी वो सब मुझे यहा मिला है


तनिक विस्तार से मिस रीना

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> जी जरुर सूत्र का विचार आपका है इसलिए शुरू भी आप ही करे में उसमे अपना सहयोग करूँगा जल्द ही सूत्र बनाइये


*लगता है मैंने कोई बेकार आईडिया दे दिया है.*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *लगता है मैंने कोई बेकार आईडिया दे दिया है.*


जी नहीं उचित है ऐसा कोई सूत्र अभी नहीं है और सभी इसमें मदद कर सकते है तनिक बनाइए  तो सही 

यहाँ ऐसे ऐसे घटिया सूत्र है जिन पर कई टिप्पणियाँ है हम तो एक बढ़िया सूत्र की नीव रख रहे है

----------


## dev b

बेहतरीन सूत्र के लिए मेरी और से रेपो +++++++++++++++++++


> *सभी आज फोरम को किस नजर से देखते है इस बात को लेकर मेने इस सूत्र की रचना की है 
> 
> जहां तक मेरा निजी विचार है में इसे एक वयस्क या सिर्फ पोर्न साईट से कही बढकर मानता हू 
> 
> हा आरम्भ में मेने भी इसे पोर्न साईट के रूप में ही देखा था लेकिन धीरे धीरे मुझे इसकी वास्तविकता का भान हुआ और समझ आया  की एक व्यस्क साईट भी लोगो को आपस में जोड़कर सामाजिक दायित्व निभा सकती है 
> 
> आज भी में अपने दोस्तों को फोरम से जोड़ता चला आ रहा हू और यही कोशिश है की मेरी सभी मित्र इस फोरम को और प्रगति दे 
> 
> सभी तरह की जानकारी से फोरम भरी पड़ी है और रोजाना कुछ नया सिखने को मिलता है 
> ...

----------


## dev b

आप का धन्यवाद मित्र 


> देव भाई कवि जी 
> सुन्दर व्याख्यान 
> धन्यवाद सर

----------


## ravi chacha

> *दोस्तों एक बार इस सूत्र पर आकार अपने विचार जरूर रखे ,,,,,,आपकी राइ की प्रतीक्षा मैं आपका मित्र
> http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...351#post197351*


आप का धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

बिल्कुल सही कहा आपने पहले तो मे भी अन्तर्वासना  केवल  कहानिया पढ़ने के लिए खोलता था पर जब मेने इसके फोरम में देखा तो बहुत ही अच्छा लगा और मेने इसे ज्वाइन किया ये जाना की ये एक व्यस्क साईट ही नही और भी बहुत कुछ हैं मनोरजन के साथ ज्ञान वर्धक जानकारी और सबसे बड़ी बात इसमें एक दूसरे सदस्यो का लगाव प्यार हमें जोड़े रखता है सभी सदस्य एक दूसरे से बहुत घुलमिल जाते जो एक परिवार जेसा बन जाता है सभी एक दूसरे की मदद और आदर करते है में तो हर रोज यहाँ आता हू इससे दूर रहना अब मेरे लिए आसान नही ह  शुक्रिया मनोज जी जो आपने इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद:salut: :Tiranga:

----------


## Dark Rider

> बिल्कुल सही कहा आपने पहले तो मे भी अन्तर्वासना  केवल  कहानिया पढ़ने के लिए खोलता था पर जब मेने इसके फोरम में देखा तो बहुत ही अच्छा लगा और मेने इसे ज्वाइन किया ये जाना की ये एक व्यस्क साईट ही नही और भी बहुत कुछ हैं मनोरजन के साथ ज्ञान वर्धक जानकारी और सबसे बड़ी बात इसमें एक दूसरे सदस्यो का लगाव प्यार हमें जोड़े रखता है सभी सदस्य एक दूसरे से बहुत घुलमिल जाते जो एक परिवार जेसा बन जाता है सभी एक दूसरे की मदद और आदर करते है में तो हर रोज यहाँ आता हू इससे दूर रहना अब मेरे लिए आसान नही ह  शुक्रिया मनोज जी जो आपने इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद:salut:


आपका बहुत बहुत आभार अपने विचार रखने के लिए  आशा करूँगा अपना यह परिवार बढ़ता रहे और सभी एक दूसरे की मदद करे

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

is sutra ke title mein aapne apna naam kyun likha mtm ji,,,

;)

----------


## Dark Rider

> is sutra ke title mein aapne apna naam kyun likha mtm ji,,,
> 
> ;)


जी लगभग मेरे सभी सूत्रों में  मेरा नाम MTM है कारण बस इतना सा है तोडा सा लिक से हटकर कार्य कारण पसंद करता हू इसलिए खैर आपने अभी तक यहाँ अपने विचार नहीं रखे 

आप का क्या उद्देश्य है अन्तर्वासना में आने का

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

vichar baad me rakhungi jarur

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

jis niyamak ne meri profile ke sath chhed-chhad ki hai, kya uska itna farz nahi banta ki inforum kiya jaye ya reason bataya jaye.

----------


## merakelalo

अन्तर्वासना एक देसी साईट है , इसमें सिर्फ देसी लड़के लडकियो के ही पिक्चर और विडियो एड होने चाहिए. जैसे के बहोत सरे सूत्र में नाम देसी दिया गया है मगर देखने पर पता चलता है की उसमे भी विदेसी मोडेल्स के पिक्चर और विडियो एड कर दिए गए है ये गलत बात है

----------


## shyam125

Manoj ji main bhi is site se yahi soch kar juda tha ki ye porn site hai , magar jaise jaise or judta gaya to dekha ki sexs ke alawa or bhi bahut kuchh hai

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

मेरी  निजी राय है कि इस मँच पे अच्छे और क्रियाशील लोगोँ कि सँख्या ज्यादा है 
तो देर सबेर ऊँचाई पे पहुँचना तो करीब करीब तय ही है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरी  निजी राय है कि इस मँच पे अच्छे और क्रियाशील लोगोँ कि सँख्या ज्यादा है 
> तो देर सबेर ऊँचाई पे पहुँचना तो करीब करीब तय ही है


होसले हो बुलंद तो यह जहां  क्या है ..
खुदा भी कहे बंदे तेरी इन्तहा क्या है ..

आपके विचारों  के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

> होसले हो बुलंद तो यह जहां  क्या है ..
> खुदा भी कहे बंदे तेरी इन्तहा क्या है ..
> 
> आपके विचारों  के लिए शुक्रिया


और इस शानदार शेऱ के लिए आपका शुक्रिया मित्र

----------


## Shri Vijay

*  प्रिय मनोज जी पहले तों आप एक से बढकर एक सूत्र बनाने के लिए धन्यवाद कबूल करें, अब रहा सवाल मेरी राय का तों- मेतो ईस साईट के बारे में कुछ भी नहि जनता था,मेरा एक मित्र दिनेश मेरे घर आया हुआ था वह मेरे PC पर कुछ कर रहा था मैने कुछ ध्यान नहि दिया,दूसरे दिन जब में नेट सर्फिंग के ऑपेरा चालू किया तों उसमे कोई दस प्रष्ट एक साथ खुले प्रथम प्रष्ट तों कोई अगम्यागमन की कहानी का था, मैने मन में कहा की दिनेश अभी भी नहि सुधरा,परंतु ज्योही मैने एक एक कर नों प्रष्ट खोले तों में हेरान रह गया कोई तकनीकी सम्बधित तों कोई सॉफ्टवेयर का तों कोई मंत्र तंत्र का तों कोई खाना खजाना का,इतने सारे लोकोपयोगी सूत्र और वह भी एक मात्र अन्तर्वासना नामक साईट पर, मेरी मात्र भाषा में इतनी अलोकिक साईट, मित्र मेरे मन की दशा उस समय क्या थी यह कोई समज नहि सकता, तुरंत मैने दिनेश को फोन कर मात्र एक वाक्य ही बोल पाया धन्यवाद मित्र, उस दिन से लेकर आज तक मेरा ज्यादा समय अन्तर्वासना पर ही बीतता हें, अन्तर्वासना ( अंतरमन में छुपी हुई अदम्य इच्छाऐ ) ने भी इतने बेहतरीन सूत्रों को शामिल कर अपने नाम को सार्थक किया इसीलिए सभी आदरणीय सदस्य मित्रों, सभी आदरणीय नियामकों, सभी आदरणीय प्रबंधको को कोटिश: धन्यवाद.....परम पिता परमात्मा की क्रपा से मेरी एक ही अन्तर्वासना हें की मेरा यह परिवार दिन दुनी, रात चोगुनी प्रगति करे इति शुभम: *

----------


## Dark Rider

> *  प्रिय मनोज जी पहले तों आप एक से बढकर एक सूत्र बनाने के लिए धन्यवाद कबूल करें, अब रहा सवाल मेरी राय का तों- मेतो ईस साईट के बारे में कुछ भी नहि जनता था,मेरा एक मित्र दिनेश मेरे घर आया हुआ था वह मेरे PC पर कुछ कर रहा था मैने कुछ ध्यान नहि दिया,दूसरे दिन जब में नेट सर्फिंग के ऑपेरा चालू किया तों उसमे कोई दस प्रष्ट एक साथ खुले प्रथम प्रष्ट तों कोई अगम्यागमन की कहानी का था, मैने मन में कहा की दिनेश अभी भी नहि सुधरा,परंतु ज्योही मैने एक एक कर नों प्रष्ट खोले तों में हेरान रह गया कोई तकनीकी सम्बधित तों कोई सॉफ्टवेयर का तों कोई मंत्र तंत्र का तों कोई खाना खजाना का,इतने सारे लोकोपयोगी सूत्र और वह भी एक मात्र अन्तर्वासना नामक साईट पर, मेरी मात्र भाषा में इतनी अलोकिक साईट, मित्र मेरे मन की दशा उस समय क्या थी यह कोई समज नहि सकता, तुरंत मैने दिनेश को फोन कर मात्र एक वाक्य ही बोल पाया धन्यवाद मित्र, उस दिन से लेकर आज तक मेरा ज्यादा समय अन्तर्वासना पर ही बीतता हें, अन्तर्वासना ( अंतरमन में छुपी हुई अदम्य इच्छाऐ ) ने भी इतने बेहतरीन सूत्रों को शामिल कर अपने नाम को सार्थक किया इसीलिए सभी आदरणीय सदस्य मित्रों, सभी आदरणीय नियामकों, सभी आदरणीय प्रबंधको को कोटिश: धन्यवाद.....परम पिता परमात्मा की क्रपा से मेरी एक ही अन्तर्वासना हें की मेरा यह परिवार दिन दुनी, रात चोगुनी प्रगति करे इति शुभम: *


श्री विजय जी आपके इन वचनों के लिए  कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद

----------


## Naquabposh

Why not a live chat?  It'll be tons of fun.

----------


## kajal pandey

सबसे पहले तो नियामक जी बधाई स्वीकार करे एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए........मेरा मानना है की अन्तर्वासना फोरम केवल वासनात्मक विचार नहीं देता ,,,,ज्यादातर सदस्य सुलझे हई ब्यक्तित्व के है और बड़ी ही रोचक और ज्ञानवर्धक बाते बताते है ....फोरम के कुछ सूत्र और मंच का जवाब नहीं जो इस साईट पर भी संस्कृति को जीवन्तता प्रदान कर रहे है कला से लेकर विज्ञान तक की बातो से यह फोरम भरा पड़ा है .......सेक्स जो जीवन का एक अहम् हिस्सा है उसके लगभग हर एक पहलु का चित्रण करता है हमारा यह फोरम,,,,,,जिस भूमंदालिकरण की बात आज समूचा विश्व कर रहा है उसका एक जीता जगता उदहारण है हमारा अन्तर्वासना फोरम ........यहाँ का ज्यादातर सदस्य किसी भी दुसरे सदस्य को सम्मान देता है* हम सभी एक परिवार के सदस्य है और हमारे घर के आगे लिखा है हमारा   अन्तर्वासना फोरम* .....मै इस फोरम की पिछले  २ साल से सदस्य हु यानि की उस समय से जब बिच मे यह फोरम बहुत दिनों के लिए बंद ठा इस फोरम की जानकारी मुझे अचानक कुछ विधि विषय पर लेख dudhatey समय हुई थी तब से लेकर आज तक मै इस फोरम की   रेगुलर विसिटर हु और यह फोरम मेरे जीवन का एक अंग बन चूका है

----------


## simplegirl

कुछ नेक राय फोरम के लिए :

* फोरम आज ऐसी स्थिति में है की हजारों पोस्ट और सूत्रों में से काम की चीज ढूँढने में बहुत समय लगता है ,कृपया सूत्रों की काट छांट की जाये और फालतू के सूत्र और पोस्ट निरंतर हटाये जाते रहें |
* फोरम के सूत्रों की क्वालिटी बढ़ाने की जरूरत है ,इसके लिए जरूरी है की नए सूत्रों को बनाने से पहले प्रबंधन की इजाजत लेनी पड़े ताकि प्रबंधन फैसला करके केवल अच्छे सूत्र बनाने की आज्ञा ही दे, एक बेकार सूत्र हजारों सदस्यों का अमूल्य समय नष्ट करता है |

----------


## Dark Rider

> सबसे पहले तो नियामक जी बधाई स्वीकार करे एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए........मेरा मानना है की अन्तर्वासना फोरम केवल वासनात्मक विचार नहीं देता ,,,,ज्यादातर सदस्य सुलझे हई ब्यक्तित्व के है और बड़ी ही रोचक और ज्ञानवर्धक बाते बताते है ....फोरम के कुछ सूत्र और मंच का जवाब नहीं जो इस साईट पर भी संस्कृति को जीवन्तता प्रदान कर रहे है कला से लेकर विज्ञान तक की बातो से यह फोरम भरा पड़ा है .......सेक्स जो जीवन का एक अहम् हिस्सा है उसके लगभग हर एक पहलु का चित्रण करता है हमारा यह फोरम,,,,,,जिस भूमंदालिकरण की बात आज समूचा विश्व कर रहा है उसका एक जीता जगता उदहारण है हमारा अन्तर्वासना फोरम ........यहाँ का ज्यादातर सदस्य किसी भी दुसरे सदस्य को सम्मान देता है* हम सभी एक परिवार के सदस्य है और हमारे घर के आगे लिखा है हमारा   अन्तर्वासना फोरम* .....मै इस फोरम की पिछले  २ साल से सदस्य हु यानि की उस समय से जब बिच मे यह फोरम बहुत दिनों के लिए बंद ठा इस फोरम की जानकारी मुझे अचानक कुछ विधि विषय पर लेख dudhatey समय हुई थी तब से लेकर आज तक मै इस फोरम की   रेगुलर विसिटर हु और यह फोरम मेरे जीवन का एक अंग बन चूका है


दिया जी आपके अमूल्य विचारों के शुक्रिया वाकई में अन्तर्वासना ने हम सभी के अंतरमन को सबके सामने लाने  का मौका दिया है आज प्रत्येक सदस्य आपना योगदान करता है और इस परिवार से जुडाव महसूस करता है

----------


## Dark Rider

> कुछ नेक राय फोरम के लिए :
> 
> * फोरम आज ऐसी स्थिति में है की हजारों पोस्ट और सूत्रों में से काम की चीज ढूँढने में बहुत समय लगता है ,कृपया सूत्रों की काट छांट की जाये और फालतू के सूत्र और पोस्ट निरंतर हटाये जाते रहें |
> * फोरम के सूत्रों की क्वालिटी बढ़ाने की जरूरत है ,इसके लिए जरूरी है की नए सूत्रों को बनाने से पहले प्रबंधन की इजाजत लेनी पड़े ताकि प्रबंधन फैसला करके केवल अच्छे सूत्र बनाने की आज्ञा ही दे, एक बेकार सूत्र हजारों सदस्यों का अमूल्य समय नष्ट करता है |



साधारण बालिका जी आपके सुझाव अतुल्य है हम सभी मिलकर फोरम को सजाने सवारने में लगे ही रहते है , नियामक बनने के साथ ही हमने फोरम को पाटना  शुरू कर दिया था अब भी वह जारी है, निर्थक और बेहूदा सूत्रों को  सम्पादित करने का कार्य हम नियमित करते है और करते ही रहेंगे यदि आपको कुछ सूत्र ऐसे मिलते है तो आप अपना योगदान दे सकती है हम सभी उचित कार्यवाही करंगे 

आपके  सुझाव और फोरम से जुडाव के लिए तहे दिल से शुक्रिया

----------


## draculla

> कुछ नेक राय फोरम के लिए :
> 
> * फोरम आज ऐसी स्थिति में है की हजारों पोस्ट और सूत्रों में से काम की चीज ढूँढने में बहुत समय लगता है ,कृपया सूत्रों की काट छांट की जाये और फालतू के सूत्र और पोस्ट निरंतर हटाये जाते रहें |
> * फोरम के सूत्रों की क्वालिटी बढ़ाने की जरूरत है ,इसके लिए जरूरी है की नए सूत्रों को बनाने से पहले प्रबंधन की इजाजत लेनी पड़े ताकि प्रबंधन फैसला करके केवल अच्छे सूत्र बनाने की आज्ञा ही दे, एक बेकार सूत्र हजारों सदस्यों का अमूल्य समय नष्ट करता है |





> साधारण बालिका जी आपके सुझाव अतुल्य है हम सभी मिलकर फोरम को सजाने सवारने में लगे ही रहते है , नियामक बनने के साथ ही हमने फोरम को पाटना  शुरू कर दिया था अब भी वह जारी है, निर्थक और बेहूदा सूत्रों को  सम्पादित करने का कार्य हम नियमित करते है और करते ही रहेंगे यदि आपको कुछ सूत्र ऐसे मिलते है तो आप अपना योगदान दे सकती है हम सभी उचित कार्यवाही करंगे 
> 
> आपके  सुझाव और फोरम से जुडाव के लिए तहे दिल से शुक्रिया


यदि यह नियम बनेगा तो मैं भी इसका समर्थन करूँगा/
क्यूँ की अब इस नियम की भी सक्त जरुरत हो गयी है/
या भी कुछ नियामक को सिर्फ सूत्रों के जांच का भी काम दे कर यह कार्य आसानी से किया जा सकता है/
कुछ नियामक को सिर्फ यह करना होगा की वे हर दिन सूत्रों की जाँच करे और यदि कोई दो सूत्र उन्हें एक समान लगे तो उसे मिला दें/

----------


## simplegirl

कुछ फोरम में देखा गया है की सदस्य को लोगिन करते ही सबसे पहले नियम वाले पेज ही खुलता है और  उसको पढ़ने के बाद ही सदस्य बाकि फोरम पर जाता है अर्थात हर बार नियम का पेज खुलेगा सबसे पहले, तो कुछ तो नियम याद हो ही जायेंगे, क्या ऐसा यहाँ पर नहीं किया जा सकता ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> कुछ फोरम में देखा गया है की सदस्य को लोगिन करते ही सबसे पहले नियम वाले पेज ही खुलता है और  उसको पढ़ने के बाद ही सदस्य बाकि फोरम पर जाता है अर्थात हर बार नियम का पेज खुलेगा सबसे पहले, तो कुछ तो नियम याद हो ही जायेंगे, क्या ऐसा यहाँ पर नहीं किया जा सकता ?


सुझाव के शुक्रिया विचार विमर्श किया जायेगा

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

अन्तर्वासना फोरम के बिना मेरी रोटी नहीं पचती  है .पर समय की कमी की बजह से अब काफी कम आ पाती  हु 
काफी कुछ सिखा है मेने यहाँ पर केबल फोरम पर आने के लिए मेने लेपटोप लिया था .मोबाइल से हिंदी नहीं लिक पाती थी

----------


## Dark Rider

> अन्तर्वासना फोरम के बिना मेरी रोटी नहीं पचती  है .पर समय की कमी की बजह से अब काफी कम आ पाती  हु 
> काफी कुछ सिखा है मेने यहाँ पर केबल फोरम पर आने के लिए मेने लेपटोप लिया था .मोबाइल से हिंदी नहीं लिक पाती थी


हमें इस बात पर गर्व है  की फोरम का आप सभी से इस हद तक जुडाव है , समय निकाल कर आती रहे और अपना योगदान इस परिवार को  और उचाईयों तक पहुचाने में दे

----------


## SHASWAT_BHARDWAJ

*
जब कोई नवागत बनकर यहाँ आता है तब ऐसा महसूस होता है कि यहाँ पर सब कुछ है आगे आगे मजा बढता ही जाएगा

पर कुछ समय बिताने के बाद एक ठहराव (बोरियत) जैसा महसूस होने लगता है

मुझे ऐसा लगता है इसका प्रमुख कारण है कि यहाँ पर प्रत्येक विभाग मेँ बहुत हद तक मिलते जुलते सूत्रोँ कि भरमार हैँ
हो सकता है आप मूझसे सहमत न होँ पर मुझे जो लगा वह कह दिया मित्र

*

----------


## jyoti_sharma

> *
> जब कोई नवागत बनकर यहाँ आता है तब ऐसा महसूस होता है कि यहाँ पर सब कुछ है आगे आगे मजा बढता ही जाएगा
> 
> पर कुछ समय बिताने के बाद एक ठहराव (बोरियत) जैसा महसूस होने लगता है
> 
> मुझे ऐसा लगता है इसका प्रमुख कारण है कि यहाँ पर प्रत्येक विभाग मेँ बहुत हद तक मिलते जुलते सूत्रोँ कि भरमार हैँ
> हो सकता है आप मूझसे सहमत न होँ पर मुझे जो लगा वह कह दिया मित्र
> 
> *


बिलकुल सही कहा बस नाम बदल कर वो ही मसाला रख देते हे सदस्य २४ घंटे में एक ही विषय पर दो सूत्र बन गए 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6134

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6159

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*वास्तव में आजकल ये समस्या बहुत विकराल होती जा रही है!*


> *
> //
> 
> पर कुछ समय बिताने के बाद एक ठहराव (बोरियत) जैसा महसूस होने लगता है
> 
> मुझे ऐसा लगता है इसका प्रमुख कारण है कि यहाँ पर प्रत्येक विभाग मेँ बहुत हद तक मिलते जुलते सूत्रोँ कि भरमार हैँ
> ..
> 
> *

----------


## Dark Rider

> *
> जब कोई नवागत बनकर यहाँ आता है तब ऐसा महसूस होता है कि यहाँ पर सब कुछ है आगे आगे मजा बढता ही जाएगा
> 
> पर कुछ समय बिताने के बाद एक ठहराव (बोरियत) जैसा महसूस होने लगता है
> 
> मुझे ऐसा लगता है इसका प्रमुख कारण है कि यहाँ पर प्रत्येक विभाग मेँ बहुत हद तक मिलते जुलते सूत्रोँ कि भरमार हैँ
> हो सकता है आप मूझसे सहमत न होँ पर मुझे जो लगा वह कह दिया मित्र
> 
> *





> बिलकुल सही कहा बस नाम बदल कर वो ही मसाला रख देते हे सदस्य २४ घंटे में एक ही विषय पर दो सूत्र बन गए 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6134
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6159






> *वास्तव में आजकल ये समस्या बहुत विकराल होती जा रही है!*




जी आप सभी की  इस शिकायत को दूर करने का सभी भरसक प्रयास करेंगे , आपने अपना अमूल्य सुझाव रखा इसलिए में आप सभी का आभारी हू , आशा है आप इसी तरह अपने अमूल्य विचारों से हमें अवगत करवाते रहंगे जिससे हम फोरम को और भी बेहतर बना सके , एक बार फिर से आप तीनों का आभार |

----------


## marwariladka

> जी आप सभी की  इस शिकायत को दूर करने का सभी भरसक प्रयास करेंगे , आपने अपना अमूल्य सुझाव रखा इसलिए में आप सभी का आभारी हू , आशा है आप इसी तरह अपने अमूल्य विचारों से हमें अवगत करवाते रहंगे जिससे हम फोरम को और भी बेहतर बना सके , एक बार फिर से आप तीनों का आभार |


इस समस्या का हल चाहिए मित्र....सूत्रों से नाम पर पाबन्दी होनी चाहिए....कोई भी किसी भी नाम से वही मसाला बार बार पोस्ट करता है...
मूवी ओं डिमांड के सम्बंधित सूत्रों की भी भरमार है...
(ये केवल एक उदहारण है)..
मानता हूँ के मिलते जुलते सूत्रों को मिलाया जाता है..
जैसे के मैएँ एक सूत्र बनाया था "गरम चौपाल" इसे "यारों की महफ़िल:वयस्क बातचीत" नमक एक सूत्र में मिला दिया गया...मगर मित्र...यह यारों की महफ़िल सूत्र निर्जीव पड़ा था...तो इसमें सूत्रधार तो पहले वाले ही रहे न...फिर मेरा क्या योगदान रह गया इसमें?

----------


## Dark Rider

> इस समस्या का हल चाहिए मित्र....सूत्रों से नाम पर पाबन्दी होनी चाहिए....कोई भी किसी भी नाम से वही मसाला बार बार पोस्ट करता है...
> मूवी ओं डिमांड के सम्बंधित सूत्रों की भी भरमार है...
> (ये केवल एक उदहारण है)..
> मानता हूँ के मिलते जुलते सूत्रों को मिलाया जाता है..
> जैसे के मैएँ एक सूत्र बनाया था "गरम चौपाल" इसे "यारों की महफ़िल:वयस्क बातचीत" नमक एक सूत्र में मिला दिया गया...मगर मित्र...यह यारों की महफ़िल सूत्र निर्जीव पड़ा था...तो इसमें सूत्रधार तो पहले वाले ही रहे न...फिर मेरा क्या योगदान रह गया इसमें?


विक्की जी आप यहाँ अपना या पराया का सिद्धांत भूल जाइये , नियम कहते है की पहले से चल रहे सूत्र में उसी विषय पर बनाये सूत्र को मिलाया जाता है इसलिए आपके सूत्र के साथ ऐसा हुआ , वैसे भी मुझे तो यह सूत्र यारों की महफ़िल:वयस्क बातचीत"  भी आपका और वैभवी जी का ही लगता है तो फिर चिंता किस प्रकार की किसी भी सूत्र को अपना ही समझो यार |

----------


## marwariladka

चिंता नहीं है मित्र....मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता के सूत्र किसने बनाया है...पर में सिर्फ आपको एक उदहारण दे रहा था....दुसरे किसी के सूत्र का जीकर करने से अच्छा है के में अपना ही सूत्र का उदहारण डालू...
मैंने कभी अपना पराया नहीं किया है दोस्त....में तो हर सूत्र में जी जान से मेहनत करता हूँ...


> विक्की जी आप यहाँ अपना या पराया का सिद्धांत भूल जाइये , नियम कहते है की पहले से चल रहे सूत्र में उसी विषय पर बनाये सूत्र को मिलाया जाता है इसलिए आपके सूत्र के साथ ऐसा हुआ , वैसे भी मुझे तो यह सूत्र यारों की महफ़िल:वयस्क बातचीत"  भी आपका और वैभवी जी का ही लगता है तो फिर चिंता किस प्रकार की किसी भी सूत्र को अपना ही समझो यार |

----------


## Dark Rider

> चिंता नहीं है मित्र....मुझे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता के सूत्र किसने बनाया है...पर में सिर्फ आपको एक उदहारण दे रहा था....दुसरे किसी के सूत्र का जीकर करने से अच्छा है के में अपना ही सूत्र का उदहारण डालू...
> मैंने कभी अपना पराया नहीं किया है दोस्त....में तो हर सूत्र में जी जान से मेहनत करता हूँ...


बस जी यही बात सभी को समझनी है की यह फोरम अपनी है और इसे अपना समझ कर ही इसका लुफ्त उठाया जा सकता है | यदि आपको किसी भी प्रकार की शिकायत सा सुझाव हो तो किसी भी नियामक को प्रेक्षित करे या फिर शिकायत का बटन | आपके इस अपनत्व की भावना के लिए आभार और ++

----------


## marwariladka

धन्यवाद् मित्र....आपको पता है के कल रात को  मेरे ऑफिस के १५ लोग मेरे घर पर आये थे..और सभी ने अतिथि के हिसाब से पार्टी करने के बाद अन्तर्वासना फोरम के लुत्फ़ उठाये.....शायद जल्द ही वो लोग भी यहाँ के मेम्बर बनेंगे...


> बस जी यही बात सभी को समझनी है की यह फोरम अपनी है और इसे अपना समझ कर ही इसका लुफ्त उठाया जा सकता है | यदि आपको किसी भी प्रकार की शिकायत सा सुझाव हो तो किसी भी नियामक को प्रेक्षित करे या फिर शिकायत का बटन | आपके इस अपनत्व की भावना के लिए आभार और ++

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद् मित्र....आपको पता है के कल रात को  मेरे ऑफिस के १५ लोग मेरे घर पर आये थे..और सभी ने अतिथि के हिसाब से पार्टी करने के बाद अन्तर्वासना फोरम के लुत्फ़ उठाये.....शायद जल्द ही वो लोग भी यहाँ के मेम्बर बनेंगे...


मुझे यह सूचना पाकर हर्ष हुआ आशा है वो अपने अपने क्षेत्र के अच्छे जानकर होंगे और हम सभी उनके विचारों से लाभान्वित होंगे , इस नेक कार्य के लिए आपका हार्दिक आभार

----------


## JAINAFZ

नियामक  जी 
      ये फोरम वास्तव में एक स्वस्थ परम्परा ,जानकारी से परिपूर्ण है सबसे अच्छी  बात इसका हिंदी में होना है 
      लेकिन इसका वासना  रूप कभी कभी आगे बढ़ने में रूकावट बनता है { इस फोरम की प्रगति के लिए }
       जैसे मै अपने किसी मित्र को इस फोरम से जोढ्ना चाहता हू लेकिन बताते हुए हिच्किकाहता हू
        यदि  संभव  हो  तो .........कुछ  करे

----------


## Dark Rider

> नियामक  जी 
>       ये फोरम वास्तव में एक स्वस्थ परम्परा ,जानकारी से परिपूर्ण है सबसे अच्छी  बात इसका हिंदी में होना है 
>       लेकिन इसका वासना  रूप कभी कभी आगे बढ़ने में रूकावट बनता है { इस फोरम की प्रगति के लिए }
>        जैसे मै अपने किसी मित्र को इस फोरम से जोढ्ना चाहता हू लेकिन बताते हुए हिच्किकाहता हू
>         यदि  संभव  हो  तो .........कुछ  करे


जी यहाँ दोनों तरह के विचारों का संगम है उन्हें इसके सामान्य विभाग से अवगत कराये यदि उन्हें यह रास  आया तो उनकी प्रोबलम वैसे ही सोल्व हो जायेगी और वैसे भी एक मित्र से कैसी झिझक यदि आप उनका कुछ फायदा ही चाहते  है तो उन्हें अवश्य जोड़े

----------


## marwariladka

में भी येही चाहता हूँ मित्र....


> मुझे यह सूचना पाकर हर्ष हुआ आशा है वो अपने अपने क्षेत्र के अच्छे जानकर होंगे और हम सभी उनके विचारों से लाभान्वित होंगे , इस नेक कार्य के लिए आपका हार्दिक आभार

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ऐसा लगता है जैसे यहाँ पर हर  बात का हल है! विशेषकर तकनीक से सम्बंधित!फोरम के सभी तकनीकी जानकारों और विशेषज्ञों को बधाई! इसी तरह काम जारी रखें! भगवान् आप सबका भला करे!*

----------


## mantu007

भाई मैं क्या इसके ऊपर राय दूं .........

मैं तो २००७ से ही इसका नियमित पाठक हूँ ....शायद ही कोई ऐसा दिन गया जिस दिन मैंने इसे खोला नहीं .....घर पे रहा तो कंप्यूटर पे और बाहर रहा तो मोबाइल से ..पहले मैं कहानी पढता था ...और अब फोरम पर ज्यादा रहता हूँ .........

इस फोरम से जितना मुझे लगाव है वो भी मैं आपको कह नहीं सकता ........

कोई शक ..............ये मेरा अपना फोरम है ......

----------


## guruji

अगर कोई सदस्य चाहे तो उसके आईडी पर किसी विभाग जैसे गर्म मसाला को बन्द किया जा सकता है।

----------


## Dark Rider

> अगर कोई सदस्य चाहे तो उसके आईडी पर किसी विभाग जैसे गर्म मसाला को बन्द किया जा सकता है।


 शूक्रिया गुरूजी इससे कुछ सदस्यों को अच्छा लगेगा

----------


## kajal pandey

इतनी देर तक क्यू जग रहे है सो जाइये ,,,,,,,,,,,,हा हा हा हा

----------


## Dark Rider

> इतनी देर तक क्यू जग रहे है सो जाइये ,,,,,,,,,,,,हा हा हा हा


अजी रोज ही लेट सोते है एक में साहिबा ने लत लगा दी है अब नींद नहीं है इन आँखों में |

----------


## harry1

*दोस्त मुझे एक शिकायत है फोरम के "" मनमोहक चित्र "" विभाग में...
वहां पर बहुत सारे ऐसे सूत्र बने हुए हैं जिनमे की वो सब फोटो डाली हुई है जिनपे किसी और साईट का नाम लिखा रहता है..
और ये काम सिर्फ नवागत ही नही बल्कि कई वरिष्ठ सदस्य या उससे भी ऊपर की उपाधि हासिल किये हुए सदस्य करते हैं..
और मेरी नज़र में ये गलत है. ..
मैं खुद अपने सूत्र में फोटो एडिट करके ही डालता था..जिसमे की मुझे काफी समय लगता था..
लेकिन इतनी मेहनत करके भी कोई फायदा नही होता... बिना एडिट किये भी सदस्य फोटो दाल रहे हैं..
इसी वजह से मेरा अब अपने सूत्र पर जाने का दिल नही करता है..
मैंने इसकी शिकायत इससे पहले वरिष्ठ नियामक जी को भी की थी..
लेकिन फिर से उम्मीद रखता हूँ की आप सब इस पर पाबन्दी लगायेंगे ..
और वो सब पोस्ट को मिटा देंगे...
धन्यवाद..
*

----------


## badboy123455

> अगर कोई सदस्य चाहे तो उसके आईडी पर किसी विभाग जैसे गर्म मसाला को बन्द किया जा सकता है।


*नहीं .........
गुरुदेव ऐसा जुल्म ना करे*

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही बढ़िया लग रहा है यहाँ आकर , जैसे एक परिवार में रहकर लगता है|

----------


## rehan0101

बहुत ही अच्छे फोटो है

----------


## mzone420

दोस्तों मैं तो दूसरे सूत्रों पर बता ही चूका हूँ की मैं इसमें सिर्फ और सिर्फ वस्यक सामग्री के लिए ही आया था..
वैसे भी "अन्तर्वासना" नाम सुनकर ही लगता है की ये एक पोर्न साईट या वयस्क सामग्री वाली ही कोई साईट होगी..

पर अब मुझे लगता है की ये इंडिया का सबसे बेहतरीन फोरम है ,तो क्या हुआ की इसमें वयस्क सामग्री भी परोशी जाती है,तो क्या हुआ की इसका नाम ''अंतर-वासना'' है.
अगर देखा जाए तो सही भी है, लोग कितने ही सीधे-साधे बने या दिखावा करें, ऐसा नहीं है की वो होते नहीं है,कुछ होते भी है, मगर सबके अंदर एक ''अन्तर्वासना'' तो जरुर ही होती है.. ये फोरम उनकी इस इच्छा को भी पूरी करती है.
और सबसे बड़ी बात ये फोरम, अगर देखा जाए तो ये एक ज्ञान का भण्डार है.. मुझे ये कहते हुए जरा सा भी संकोच नहीं होता की इस फोरम से जुडकर मुझे ढेर सारी ऐसी बातों, ऐसी जानकारियों का पता चला जो मुझे नहीं पता था पहले..
अब बात करते है इसके सदस्यों की.. तो मेरी ज्यादा तो दोस्त है नहीं इस फोरम पर, और ज्यादा जानपहचान भी नहीं है किसी से, पर कुछ सदस्य तो बहुत ही गजब की जानकारी रखते है, और ये भी कहते हुए मुझे जरा भी संकोच नहीं होता की मैं दिल से उनका सम्मान करता हूँ..:salut:  


अंत में मैं सिर्फ ये ही कहना चाहूँगा 
''I LOVE ANTARVASNA'' & "THANK YOU ANTARVASNA"

----------


## marwariladka

भाई नंगे पुंगे फोटो देखना एक बात है और भद्दे विज्ञापन लगाना अलग बात है...आपको पता होना चाहिए के अगर मैं कोई नग्न फोटो देखता हूँ तो उसका मतलब यह नहीं है के मैं भद्दे विज्ञापन देखूं..
मैं आपको एक उदहारण देता हूँ..क्या आपने कभी वो अंग्रेजो की दुब्बिंग वाला एड देखा है जिसमे वो अंग्रेज कहते हैं "मैं पहले बोहत मोटा हो गया था...और यह काम करता है ...सच में काम करता है "
जबकि सच येही है के वो काम नहीं करते फिर भी आधे घंटे तक वो चलता है
अगर आपको किसी क्रिकेट मैच के लाइव प्रसारण के दौरान आधे घंटे तक वो दीखता रहे तो क्या अप बर्दाश्त करेंगे?..नहीं न...


> *पटना बाले भैया जी आपने तो हर दिल की बात कह दी है यार ,जुग जुग जिओ  भाई १००% हकीकत  तो यही है अब कोई माने या न माने / सच तो सच ही रहेगा आखिरी तक / हा हा हा*

----------


## mzone420

*मित्रों हर सूत्र में ये विज्ञापन वाली बात पर बहस करना जरुरी तो नहीं है ना, इसके लिए तो पहले से ही २-३ सूत्र बने है.....*

----------


## rakeshrih

मै अन्तर्वासना का नियमित सदस्य हू लेकिन मुझे शिकायत है आप लोग अन्तर्वासना मै कहानी का अगला भाग बहूत देर से प्रकाशित करते है कहानी समय मे पूरी हो तो आछा लगता है अगेर कहानी अधूरी हो एवं उसका अगला भाग आप लम्बे समय के बाद प्रकाशित करेगे तो मजा नहीं आये गा . मे जिस कहानी की बात केर रहा हू वो है 
बहन का नग्नतावाद से परिचय

----------


## jai 123

मित्र मेरी प्रोफाइल से अश्लील मेसेज हटाने कि क्रपा करे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र मेरी प्रोफाइल से अश्लील मेसेज हटाने कि क्रपा करे


done ......................यह आप भी कर सकते है

----------


## jai 123

> done ......................यह आप भी कर सकते है


धन्यवाद क्रपया बताए कैसे

----------


## Dark Rider

> धन्यवाद क्रपया बताए कैसे


संदेश को सेलेक्ट करे , फिर निचे से Moderation Tools पर क्लिक करे और मेसेज को डिलीट वाला आप्शन चुने और ओके करे

----------


## sushilnkt

आप सब से अनुरोद हे की ये विज्ञापन हटवाने का प्रयास करे .. इन से सभी परेशान हे . जब भी साईट खोलते हे तो दर लगता हे .. क्यों पहले तो सब के सामने भी खोल सकते थे लेकिन अब तो सोच कर भी मन में दर लगता हे कब क्या सामने होगा ... अब चुटकुले ही लेलो जब खोलते तो दर नहीं था अब हे .............................

----------


## jai 123

> संदेश को सेलेक्ट करे , फिर निचे से Moderation Tools पर क्लिक करे और मेसेज को डिलीट वाला आप्शन चुने और ओके करे


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद व ++

----------


## Devil khan

*बहुत ही जबरर्दस्त सूत्र मित्र .....................*

----------


## rajkumar.monu

बहौत पहेले एक पत्रिका आती थे फतँसे जिसमे सब कुछ होता था जो जिसको चाहिए वो सब वो मेरी मन पसंद पत्रिका थी लकिन जब से इस फॉर्म को देखा है जिंदगी का मज़ा दोगुना हो गया है इसकी जितनी तारीफ करे वो कम है तहे दिल से शुक्रिया गुरूजी का जो उन्होंने इतनी अच्छी साईट बनायीं और जो जिसको चाहिए वो सब यहाँ पर मोजूद है 
मेरी तरफ से रपो 
और यहाँ आने वाले सदस्यों और महमानों को मेरा हार्दिक प्यार और नमस्ते 
आपका दोस्त मोनू

----------


## Naquabposh

Koi mujhey  ye batane ka kasht Kare ki forum par apni rai Hindi main kaise likhate hain.  Ek Ba'at aur ki google par koi 
kahani  Hindi main likh kar usey antervasna.com par kya notepad par paste karke bhejna hai ki koi aur way hai?
Thanks....... Naquabposh@gmail.com.

----------


## george_m06

*:kiss:*
IT IS NOT TODAY THAT I CAME ACROSS antarvasna.I HAVE BEEN A DAILY VISITOR TO THIS SITE.TODAY, I FEEL I AM GETTING MORE AND MORE YOUNGER AFTER EVERY VISIT.RICHER SEX KNOWLEDGE AND VASTER SOCIAL CONTACTS.

----------


## Viraat

> वयस्क सामग्री इस फोरम का एक हिस्सा हो सकती है लेकिन यदि उस वयस्क हिस्से को एक क्षण के लिए भूल जाएँ तो यह फोरम अपने आप में एक चुम्बकीय शक्ति रखता है जो सदस्यों को आपस में बंधे रखती है, जो और किसी फोरम पर देखने को नहीं मिलती है. 
> उस वयस्क हिस्से के अतिरिक्त रचनातमक कार्य पर पूरा ध्यान दिया जाता है. मैं व्यक्तिगत रूप से मानता हूँ कि अभी फिलहाल प्रबंधन पूर्ण शक्ति प्राप्त नहीं है अन्यथा फोरम को हम बहुत उच्च स्तर तक ले जाने में सक्षम होंगे.


 अश्लील सामग्री का होना या अश्लील सामग्री यहाँ क्या फर्क डालती है, इस विषय पर काफी कुछ लिखा जा सकता है और समय आने पर जल्द ही लिखूँगा।

----------


## Viraat

> मित्र, आपको क्या लगता है कि मैं किसी डर के कारण अपनी पहचान मिटा देने के लिए या इस मंच पर मैं सदस्य थी इस डर के कारण अपना account बंद करना चाहती हूँ या अपना profile मिटा देना चाहती हूँ? मैंने आज तक किसी भी पोस्ट में ऐसा कुछ नहीं लिखा जिससे मुझे इस तरह का कोई डर हो या बदनामी की चिंता हो. ना मैं इस मंच पर सदस्य बनने की जानकारी किसी को लगे इस बात को छुपाना चाहती हूँ. मेरा मंच से अलग होने का फैसला नियामक/ संचालक द्वारा आपत्तिजनक पोस्ट लिखने वाले सदस्यों के पोस्ट को संपादित ना करके या ना मिटा के ऐसे पोस्ट पर प्रितिक्रिया देने/ उनका विरोध करने वालों के पोस्ट को संपादित करने/ मिटा देने और उनकी प्रविष्टी पर रोक लगाने की धमकी देने के विरुद्ध है.


नमस्कार, 
आप जो भी कहें। इस मंच की बात की जाये तो यहाँ आने वाले सभी सदस्य एक अपराधबोध से तो जरूर गुजर रहे होते हैं। यह एक अश्लीलता से भरा हुआ मंच है। कानूनीतौर पर अश्लील साहित्य, अश्लील चित्र आदि वर्जित हैं। हम चाहे जो भी लिखें प्रबंधन का कोई भी सदस्य यदि चाहे तो उसमे बदलाव करके पुनः प्रविष्ट कर सकता है और हमें या अन्य को पता भी नहीं चलेगा कि यह किसने किया। अन्य सदस्य भी यही समझेंगे की यह प्रविष्टि आपकी ही है।
 हिन्दी के नाम पर युवाओं को अश्लील साहित्य और अश्लील चित्र दिखाना किस हद तक जायज है आप स्वयं विचार करें। शायद पर्दे के पीछे का खेल ही कुछ और है। आपके मुताबिक जो गतिविधियाँ नियामक/संचालक कर रहे हैं, वह इस मंच को चलाने के लिये बहुत ही जरूरी है।

----------


## tomytomyadav

मुझे बहन का नग्नतावाद से परिचय की सम्पूर्ण कहानी सुखद अंत के साथ का बहुत बेसब्री से इंतजार है कृपया इस कहानी को यथाशीघ्र पूरा कर उपलब्ध करने का कष्ट करें 
आभर एवं धन्यवाद

----------


## loolugupta

> बहौत पहेले एक पत्रिका आती थे फतँसे जिसमे सब कुछ होता था जो जिसको चाहिए वो सब वो मेरी मन पसंद पत्रिका थी लकिन जब से इस फॉर्म को देखा है जिंदगी का मज़ा दोगुना हो गया है इसकी जितनी तारीफ करे वो कम है तहे दिल से शुक्रिया गुरूजी का जो उन्होंने इतनी अच्छी साईट बनायीं और जो जिसको चाहिए वो सब यहाँ पर मोजूद है 
> मेरी तरफ से रपो 
> और यहाँ आने वाले सदस्यों और महमानों को मेरा हार्दिक प्यार और नमस्ते 
> आपका दोस्त मोनू


मोनू जी सबके बटन हरे है पर आपके लाल ये क्या गोरख धंधा है भाई

----------


## pkj21

_मेरी तरफ से रपो_

----------

